# Dymatize Iso-100 Birthday Cake Flavor!?



## JuiceMonkey23 (May 1, 2014)

Anyone try this and have a review? I saw it on Marc Lobliners Youtube channel a month or so ago, and finally decided to order a tub, anyone have a review on the flavor? I love how it's dosed, and their Iso has been my go-to now for quite a while, it'd just be nice to have the taste of birthday cake whilst dieting this season, lol.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 1, 2014)

Cool, if Costco every carries it I'll give it a try.


----------



## exerciseordie (May 1, 2014)

It's awesome man. Make it into a shake with some almond milk/rice milk and some oats and BOOM greatness in your mouth


----------



## TGB1987 (May 2, 2014)

I love this stuff.  Got to give it a try.  I have been using it for a little while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.tgbsupplements.com


----------



## JuiceMonkey23 (May 4, 2014)

Definitely. It's in, it's delicious. May never try another hydrolyzed whey again... God damned magnificence


----------

